# Brake Buster & Master Cylinder Questions



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a 1967 GTO that has drum brakes on all four. I believe that it came that way from the factory, but don’t know for sure. I need a new master cylinder and question the booster because the push rod will pull out without force. Here are my two questions; 

1) The replacement master cylinder calls for a 1 inch bore but the master cylinder that came off my car has a 1 ½ inch bore. 

2) The booster is a grey metal finish. I thought the original ones were cadmium finished. 

Is the booster and master cylinder the type that should have been used on me car or are they replacement parts???
Thanks in advance, Brian


----------

